# Belt size for a Model 1650 Hydrostatic



## Greg Goodfellow (Nov 9, 2008)

Folks, forgive me, but I have no owner's manual with my tractor. Does anyone know the belt size for a 1650? Also, which company makes the best belts? I've been told to stay away from NAPA belts. I bought a Gates, but methinks it's too small. 

Thanks for any help you may provide!

Greg


----------



## Greg Goodfellow (Nov 9, 2008)

*Belt for 1650*

I just purchased a new belt and everything is fine! Next time I visit, I'll grab a new one for a spare.

If this place (Apex Feed Supply) in Marietta, Ohio can't get parts for me, I'll be sure to be asking for good sources you've used.


----------

